# No airport card installed



## Greg Metcalf (Jul 9, 2008)

I am a new owner of a macbook. I recently installed a wireless router at home. Sudenly, the airport icon has changed and it says :no airport card installed. I have checked on the system profiler, and under ariport card it simply says no information found. 

We know that the airport card is okay because we have used it previously at another location, and it was picking up signal during the wi-fi installation. 

COuld it be that the airport card has lost a connection, and how can I check this? What else can I do. My problem is that I am on contract in Uganda and cannot easily get Mac help. 

Please help


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 9, 2008)

Open System Preferences-Network and then click in the Airport icon it the left column. Then in the top of the window use the pull down and create a NEW Location (giving it a name you make up). After than click on the "Advanced" button  and when the pop-down comes down select the "TCP/IP" tab. There push the DHCP Lease button.

 Are you running ANY security on the wireless router? What wireless router are you using? Also is the MacBook new and running OS X 10.5.x?

Plus to always check what equipment is installed in OS X just click on the Apple button in the top left menu corner and select "About This Mac". Then a pop-up comes up select 'More Info". This will launch System Profiler and you can look at all the stuff installed on a Mac OS X system.


----------

